
Canonical launches MicroK8s – deploy Kubernetes in seconds - reddotX
https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/12/06/canonical-launches-microk8s-deploy-kubernetes-in-seconds
======
techthumb
By far the quickest way I got K8S running for quick local experiments.

Convenient to install additional features like `dashboard`, `registry`,
`istio` via the `microk8s.enable` command

